# smoking 2 roasts at same time



## pinkladydi (Mar 22, 2018)

a friend loves to use his smoker so I bought 2 roasts with thoughts of him smoking both at the same time. Now he tells me he has to double the time in the smoker, it doesn't make sense to a "cooks" brain,  we don't double the cooking time if we have 2 pies (or 2 chickens) in the oven at the same time. They are pork shoulder/picnic roasts both the same size 9 lbs. each.
how long will it take in his Brinkman  Char-Broil Offset Smoker?
he insists that because the heat source isn't below the meat is the reason.  his cooker has the heat source at the end of a long grill ( side draft/ offset) therefore the closest roast gets all the smoke & heat & the second roast would be deprived of most of the heat. & continual rotation would be self defeating


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 26, 2018)

You are correct, not your friend. Two ten pound roasts cook/smoke the same as one ten pound roast.  A 20 lb roast, one piece of meat, would take twice as long as two ten pound roasts.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Mar 26, 2018)

Maybe initially the temperature in the cooker would drop off a bit more with more meat and take time to recover. Just a few minutes extra to get going .


----------

